# أساسيات الدايود Diode



## hadjer83 (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
لكل من يريد أن يعرف أساسيات الدايود Diode ستجدون في الملف المرفق بحث يتحدث عن Diode بشكل مفصل 

​


----------



## bonhome (11 فبراير 2009)

thunk you very much sister


----------



## kzinou (12 فبراير 2009)

سلام . وشكرا على الاطلالة


----------



## كريم رمضان (24 يونيو 2009)

thank you very much شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

.................


----------



## إبن جبير (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح جميل جداً ، كتاب رائع


----------



## فداء (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييينننننننننننن على الموضوع القيم


----------



## dummy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## امير محمود (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## reshi (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ما الفائدة من الدايود


----------



## Spider_2005 (28 يوليو 2010)

_Thankzzzzzzzzzzz.............................._


----------



## وريامحمد (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور ملف قيم


----------



## عادل اللهيبي (26 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك من عطاه الذي لك فيه غنى عن الناس


----------



## ناطق العراقي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووورر


----------



## ismmo (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم لكنه لا يعمل


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
سلمت يداك 
:28:
​


----------

